# Funky Looking Cere



## Tweetsley (Nov 17, 2015)

Hey, everyone! I know it's been a super long time since I've posted. I have a question about Ginny's cere. It has been swollen and crusty looking for a while and I've just thought that she's been in breeding condition that I cannot get her out of. After re-arranging the cages numerous times and separating my birds by gender, her cere still looks really funky.

EDIT: I forgot to mention this, but in person, it looks as though her cere has layers to it. If that makes any sense.

I've attached the best picture that I could take. She's a very timid bird and I don't want to stress her out too much. :clearwing 2:



I've been meaning to take her to the vet, but between work and college, I haven't really had time. However, if Ginny needs to go to the vet, I will definitely make that a priority.

If you guys have any insight as to what's going on with her, I would really appreciate it! Thanks in advance!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hey Alyssa! :wave:

From that photo, Ginny's cere looks fine. It's normal for it to be a bit flakey and crusty; I understand your concern that it's so pale though with no brown. Usually the flakey appearance comes with a dark brown colour. 

No worries! :hug:


----------

